# Anubias Nana



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I want to add some Anubias Nana to my tank. As far as I know Anubias Nana is a low light plant, does anyone know how much light it needs(max and min)? Also, how salt sensitive are these plants?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

it is hard to kill

they can live in very low light, or very high light. But the plant grows slow, so it needs to be in a tank that is not over or underdosed, or it can get algea easy

Don't know if it is sensitive to salt, but judging by the overall toughness of the plant, Im sure if it isn't saltwater, or brackish, it will be ok.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Dippy is the man he knows alot about plant care. Ferts, and everything else you may have questions about.


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

how much light does an anubia need? sorry, but i've got to bring back out my anubia requirements diagram:

View attachment 121289


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

arent some anubias terrestrial? I've seen an article where they live close to streams under trees but out of water.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

traumatic said:


> arent some anubias terrestrial? I've seen an article where they live close to streams under trees but out of water.


yes, lots of aquarium plants are like that.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

nick007x said:


> how much light does an anubia need? sorry, but i've got to bring back out my anubia requirements diagram:
> 
> View attachment 121289


how dirty should the sock be and is the guitar accoustic or electric?


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

lol! ok thanks guys.


----------

